

QuickStart: A CommonJS module resolver, loader, compiler for Node.js and browser - urvader
http://spotify.github.io/quickstart/

======
wildpeaks
What are the advantages of this library over browserify + browserify-
middleware ?

~~~
hopfog
It's faster and can live compile on reload which means you don't need to wait
for any compilation step after save.

~~~
hamburglar
Does it have an api like browserify? I like the fact that you can have your
browserify bundles built by your app dynamically (and cached/invalidated if
the deps change), which totally eliminates the need for a "build" step.

